

Tactile pixels let you ‘feel’ textures on touchscreens - joejohnson
http://thenextweb.com/gadgets/2011/07/08/tactile-pixels-let-you-feel-textures-on-touchscreens/

======
cgranade
I've been waiting for this for a long time. I think that the tactile feedback
is the main thing holding back touchscreen keyboards from competing with
hardware keyboards, for instance. Having this in a tablet would, I expect,
make it much easier to type blind if I wanted, or to find buttons when I'm
distracted with something else.

